# 2015 Pinarello Line up



## john16v (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm sure most of you have seen the 2015 Pinarello lineup:

Bike 2015 ? CICLI PINARELLO S.p.A.

But according to this site: 

2015 Pinarello Bikes - The complete range

The Marvel will be getting new colors and new "assemblies" does anybody know what they mean by that?

I might be picking up a Marvel today...I just wanted to know for sure what they meant by that and if I should hold off until the 15's.


----------



## MattG42C (Aug 13, 2010)

john16v said:


> The Marvel will be getting new colors and new "assemblies" does anybody know what they mean by that?


My assumption is that 'assemblies' means the particular components/groupset involved, but just a guess.


----------



## john16v (Apr 14, 2014)

Overall color > assemblies because I got the 2014 Marvel 777. 

Seeing the 2015 colors, I just had to do it.


----------

